# Tybee 8-4



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished Tybee Pier from 9-6 with a king rig. Caught a few small whiting on shrimp. Other people were catching some nice trout down in the breakers on live shrimp. One guy was filling a cooler with sheepshead. The biggest was probably 6 pounds. Not too many people know how to catch them like that. Spanish were chasing scattered schools of mullet, but most were out too far for my Gotcha plug. Most of the end of the pier was filled with the ever-present tourists with their tiny little poles trying to "catch Jaws". 

One guy hooked up with a monster sting ray, must have been 6' across. As I went to help him, my king rig finally went off. Ran back to watch 200 yards of line fly off the spool, then a huge splash way out there. Brought it all the way back to the pier after about a 10 minute fight, only to watch it surface and it was a 42" spinner shark. Boy, was I steamed! Oh well, there's always next time, and besides, a spinner is alot of fun on light king tackle.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice report! At least that spinner had your adrenaline pumping and your heart pounding right! Don't worry better fishing is coming in a month or two.


----------

